# Samsung Open Source Release Center



## Jake_S (Jan 5, 2012)

I stumbled across this website (*opensource*.*samsung*.com) a while ago, and it appears it is a repository for all of Samsungs firmware for all of their products.
Has anyone downloaded the files for the Charge to see if the RIL is contained in the files? I have downloaded the files for the Charge and the Aviator, but I have no idea where to look for the needed files.

Jake


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Everyone knows about that site. How do you think we have custom kernels? The RIL isn't open source. It's closed source Qualcomm code. Even the Nexus RIL is closed source...Google just provides them a binary version through AOSP.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------

